# Updated pics of the Fish Room ..



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ill Start with a Full tanks shot .


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

got most of it. pygos look good. wait a second, just saw







the rest. you've got fuc---- whales living in your home. i bet they can really throw down if they feel like it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piraya ...13 inch 









Ternetzi ....11 inch


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Araguian Red 









Caribe ..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piraya again ...









Geryi Tank cycling ....135 gallon on the other wall ..(My First stand I ever Built)


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I am still drooling over that piraya, tern, and araguain red, harley!
But as I must say.... SWEET! Super Nice!

Cant wait to see the 3 stooges (geryi)


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

You've got some seriously nice looking p's there mr Harley, wish i had room for a bigger setup for my rhom :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Serygo said:


> I am still drooling over that piraya, tern, and araguain red, harley!
> But as I must say.... SWEET! Super Nice!
> 
> Cant wait to see the 3 stooges (geryi)
> ...


Thanks Little Homie ...










> You've got some seriously nice looking p's there mr Harley


Thany you very Much Sir , But Your Rhom is no Slouch









This last pic I tried to get a good shot of the fish room , where im standing takeing this photo will be the space i use for the Manny and his 135 gallon ...
Rock on Guys


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome man!








Big ass fish you have there my friend.

Dont you got that hge ass Manny Somewhere?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

That's awesome Harley







That 13" piraya makes the others look SO small







You were not lying when u said "fish room"







Keep up the good work!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gordeez...
Yes Sir I do , He will be here in about a Week or so , He is still with Ash . ...Currently Concentrating on the geryi tank and getting it up and running and makeing sure they are ok before I start on the Manny Project .











> You were not lying when u said "fish room"


Do I ever ...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice man! thanks for sharing


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet looking setup


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Looking Good


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

very nice .. damn thats a big piraya,.. cant wait to see the geryi tank when its finished


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That piraya is just awesome







And the other P's are looking great also, good job


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

they are beautiful


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice MrHarley. Nice background on your Pygo tank. Was it expensive?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

LOON said:


> Very nice MrHarley. Nice background on your Pygo tank. Was it expensive?
> [snapback]844330[/snapback]​


Yeah it was kinda ....33 bucks after it was all said and done ....Usually 24 inch high backgrounds cost 2.99 a foot .........this one is 30 inches high and cost me 3.99 X's 7 feet ....










And thanks a Ton guys for all your nice comments


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sweet setup Harley...Excellent choice of background.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Sweet setup Harley...Excellent choice of background.
> [snapback]844348[/snapback]​


Thanks ...!! Its something different , that I havent seen before ....I actually went back to the fish store after originally seeing it and then Bought it ....When the lady told me 3.99 a foot , I just shook my head


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats the ugliest sh*t i have ever seen

jk i love it


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you like fluvals, dont you.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

illnino said:


> you like fluvals, dont you.
> [snapback]844588[/snapback]​


Yeah Could say .....:laugh: My Boy Works at Petco and I get a Great deal on them ..







I actually have more than what is shown in the photos ..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice tanks . awesome fish .


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

SImply awesome my friend. Let me know when the Geryi come home and the new arrivals are there.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> SImply awesome my friend. Let me know when the Geryi come home and the new arrivals are there.
> [snapback]844813[/snapback]​


Not a Problem ....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Can't wait to see the geryi tank. Right now I only have one, always looking for more.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking good Buddy









love those piraya and terns.Especially that piraya.

Cant wait to move into my new place,this summer,I have big plans


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Yeah Could say .....:laugh: My Boy Works at Petco and I get a Great deal on them ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...











You could say that again :nod:


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice fish. love them all they all have great colors


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Sweet tanks harley Boy..... i guess u are going to spend ALOT of time then in that room.... why dont u just put ur bed in the middle between the Pygo tank and Geryi..and the foot of your bed u would see your Manny....









ok i got 2 great girls...but so far u got 2 KICKASS tanks...with a 3rd coming.... makes me feel like i wanna trade 1 of mine for 1 of yours


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

very nice setup and piranhas. i hope to get a piraya in my collection someday..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Looking good Buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, MasHunter ...








I know the feeling of wanting to move and set-up ...







I cant wait to see pics of your big plans ...
P.S. Any way I could get some shots of your Gouldingi ? Thanks










> Sweet tanks harley Boy..... i guess u are going to spend ALOT of time then in that room.... why dont u just put ur bed in the middle between the Pygo tank and Geryi..and the foot of your bed u would see your Manny....


















That is too funny..........










> ok i got 2 great girls...but so far u got 2 KICKASS tanks...with a 3rd coming.... makes me feel like i wanna trade 1 of mine for 1 of yours


Opening statements have begun on a Possible trade then .....









MdSerras,
Thanks Buddy


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> wait a second, just saw the rest. you've got fuc---- whales living in your home. i bet they can really throw down if they feel like it.










, there actually pretty mellow







My Caribe usually starts all the sh*t though , he cares Zero about the big guys ...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

dont they look so miserable!! great tank and stand (same backround as me)


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

everyone's talking about your piraya, which is amazing, but i think your caribe is totally awesome.







his color is perfect and he's like a bulldozer. i'm sure he knows zero fear.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> everyone's talking about your piraya, which is amazing, but i think your caribe is totally awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dutch ...
This caribe has been with me since he was about 4 inches ...He was the nicest out of a bunch I had gotten awhile back that I kept ...And Yes , Def. takes no sh*t , See his fins , not one nip , and they all just came out of a 135 gallon ...







I Cant wait till he grows up to the 10 to 11 inch Mark. and Swells up a Bit more ...



> dont they look so miserable!! great tank and stand (same backround as me)











Wow they have that background int eh U.K .? very Cool


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Very nice craigy!!

Where is my invite to your new place???

I want to talk to jen...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Very nice craigy!!
> 
> Where is my invite to your new place???
> 
> ...


Invite ? You had an invite when the Papers were signed , and you know that ..







The door is always open for you my Brotha


----------

